# Trapped Nerve in Neck/Shoulder/Arm



## migrantwing (17 May 2015)

I have what I believe to be a trapped nerve, or possibly a frozen shoulder. The pain is in the top of my left shoulder and neck and also down my left arm. The arm pain feels like pins and needles or cramp, or similar to when your foot goes to sleep or a 'dead arm' you used to get from the school bully  It is a dull, aching throb.

I did some DIY plumbing about a month ago (fitting new taps and flexi hoses to the bath) and spent a good few hours laying down and reaching/stretching with my left arm under the bath trying to get the blasted old taps undone. Then, a few weeks ago, I was a passenger in a car that slowed down quite sharply and I guess the jolt exacerbated what was already the start of the problem. Needless to say, it's stopped me from cycling for a while and I can't wait to get out again.

I have done various stretches and shoulder/arm rolls and the pain has pretty much gone. It's just when I go to bed and try and get comfortable that it kicks in again, as it does for the first few hours upon waking.

Just a heads up to you guys an' gals...make you sure you get some stretches in every day. It only takes 5-10 minutes. Keep an eye on your posture, too! I got lazy and look what happened!!!!


----------



## cyberknight (17 May 2015)

Welcome to my world, i need to do physio stretches every day , i wake up with tingling left hand that can last a few hours or it can be pain free for ages .


----------



## Rykard (17 May 2015)

I had xrays seems I have osteophytes in my neck that are rubbing the nerves


----------



## migrantwing (17 May 2015)

I'd 'like' your posts, lads, but there's nothing to like. Horrible pain.

@cyberknight. That sounds the same as me. Just got some Movelat gel to try and ease it.


----------



## vickster (17 May 2015)

@migrantwing have you seen a doctor and then a physio. Get a diagnosis and tailored exercise programme

I've got shoulder issues at the moment, seeing a specialist on Wednesday, having been referred from GP to physio to specialist (to be fair, the process is being facilitated by private heathcare)
Don't mess around if you suspect a trapped nerve (and try to modify how you lie on the arm at night. try to keep it straight rather than bent with hand near head)


----------



## ayceejay (17 May 2015)

The shoulder joint is like a ball joint, one round bone moves within the socket of another bone.If you stand with your arms outstretched and palms down and then turn your hands up you will experience this for yourself. Any kind of stiffness or pain in that movement is a problem but it sometimes has an easy solution like anti inflammatory drugs that might be worth a try. Beware any doctor who recommends cortisone injection.


----------



## vickster (17 May 2015)

ayceejay said:


> Beware any doctor who recommends cortisone injection.


Why? If oral anti inflammatory haven't worked? I'd rather try an injection, before surgery


----------



## ayceejay (17 May 2015)

You are jumping the gun there Vicky as I never mentioned surgery as the alternative
I have had cortisone injections in my shoulder and one out of three hit the spot. If you want me to suggest an alternative to someone who is guessing that the problem is something to do with the shoulder and someone who has correctly diagnosed the problem and knows how to fix it I can do that
Incidentally my shoulder was finally fixed by using Viox that enabled me to mobilise the joint and that is what fixed it.


----------



## vickster (17 May 2015)

Vioxx withdrawn as it killed rather a lot of patients 

I don't understand the rest of your post, it's late!


----------



## martint235 (18 May 2015)

I had similar symptoms a couple of years ago which was eventually diagnosed as degeneration of the cervical discs (I think C6/C7). There weren't a lot of options given it was "just something that is happening" and was told eventually by the physio just to ensure I kept doing neck exercises particularly when out on the bike (although not while moving obviously). This did make the symptoms stop although they have just returned probably as a result of my returned distance cycling. Will have to start doing the exercises again.


----------



## Drago (18 May 2015)

Could be adhesive encapsulatis. I've suffered with that and its not nice. Took about a year to properly recover.


----------



## migrantwing (18 May 2015)

Not yet @vickster, I have been waiting for it to run its course and see if it subsides. If it's not gone by midweek then I'll book a doctors appointment.

I do get the odd click now and then when I oustretch my arms and rotate my palms upwards, as @ayceejay mentions, but not every time. I do a few backwards shoulder rolls and various stretches (head left and right, head forward and chin touching chest and also putting a towel or hands behind head and gently pulling head back) which do help quite a lot.

To be honest, today is the first day that I have woken up and not felt the same pain/stiffness/annoyance as I usually do. I'm just fed up of the dull throbbing and the occasional pins and needles like pain down my arm.

Again, this is on my left side. ALL of my injuries, from my youth to the present day; breaks, fractures, dislocations, dodgy knees, arm and wrist pain etc have been on my left side. Feel like an 89 year old, not a 39 year old


----------



## vickster (18 May 2015)

My shoulder clunks and grinds and 4 months on it's no better, even with 3 sessions of physioterrorism! I get a really sharp pain if I reach behind, to the front or sideways


----------



## migrantwing (18 May 2015)

vickster said:


> physioterrorism!



LOL! 

Do you recall what happened or what you did to bring on your shoulder pain, or was it just 'one of those things'?


----------



## vickster (18 May 2015)

migrantwing said:


> LOL!
> 
> Do you recall what happened or what you did to bring on your shoulder pain, or was it just 'one of those things'?


It's just come on, no injury that I can recall (rather surprisingly for me). I think part of it might be how I sleep (exactly how you shouldn't). It's been clunky for a while but it's never been so bad.


----------



## migrantwing (18 May 2015)

vickster said:


> It's just come on, no injury that I can recall (rather surprisingly for me). I think part of it might be how I sleep (exactly how you shouldn't). It's been clunky for a while but it's never been so bad.



I think the way I sleep has been some, if not all of my problem, too. I'm guessing you sleep on your side?


----------



## vickster (18 May 2015)

Yeah, with my arms bent


----------



## migrantwing (18 May 2015)

Yep! Guilty as charged!

Try a small pillow or towel between your knees to help align the spine when sleeping. It's what I did last night and, as I mentioned earlier, today is not so bad for pain and discomfort.


----------



## ayceejay (18 May 2015)

The last time I suggested this I was accused of being a pervert but try sleeping with a pillow between your knees and see if this helps.


----------



## vickster (18 May 2015)

migrantwing said:


> Yep! Guilty as charged!
> 
> Try a small pillow or towel between your knees to help align the spine when sleeping. It's what I did last night and, as I mentioned earlier, today is not so bad for pain and discomfort.


I've done that for knee issues. I think it really is because I sleep with my arm bent and sort of under me...and cos I'm asleep I don't know I'm doing it. Despite being nagged by the physio to stop! And I always seem to wake up lying on that side 

Hopefully the specialist can provide a solution, other than changing 40 odd years of sleeping habits!


----------



## migrantwing (18 May 2015)

vickster said:


> I've done that for knee issues. I think it really is because I sleep with my arm bent and sort of under me...and cos I'm asleep I don't know I'm doing it. Despite being nagged by the physio to stop! And I always seem to wake up lying on that side
> 
> Hopefully the specialist can provide a solution, other than changing 40 odd years of sleeping habits!



I'm the same with waking up in a certain position, too, even when I'm trying to rectify it and am conscious of the fact. Let's hope your visit on Wednesday helps, if not, I won't be far behind you in the line to the scrap heap. Lol!


----------



## migrantwing (18 May 2015)

Not a lot can be said for trying to live a healthier lifestyle. I've never owned a car, so have either cycled, walked or used public transport all of my life, I've given up on dairy products and cut down a lot regards eating meat. I am trying to stop smoking and also want to take up Tai Chi. I feel worse than ever lately


----------



## migrantwing (18 May 2015)

ayceejay said:


> The last time I suggested this I was accused of being a pervert but try sleeping with a pillow between your knees and see if this helps.


----------



## migrantwing (22 May 2015)

How did your trip to the specialist go, @vickster? Well, I hope!


----------



## vickster (22 May 2015)

I've got biceps tendinitis caused by poor posture probably, possibly exacerbated by cycling. Back to physio


----------



## migrantwing (25 May 2015)

vickster said:


> I've got biceps tendinitis caused by poor posture probably, possibly exacerbated by cycling. Back to physio



That sucks. Hope you get it sorted.


----------



## derrick (25 May 2015)

I was diagnosed with a frozen shoulder about a year ago, After a few months of no improvement i ended up having x rays and a scan, turns out i have arthritis in my shoulder, am having to learn to live with it, As you say lying in bed is the worst, if i roll over onto my left shoulder i am awoken with the pain,At 63 years old i do expect a few aches and pains, but i don't let it stop me doing anything, Rule 5.


----------



## RitchieJoe (25 May 2015)

I have the same issue, I have a herniated disc at c5/c6.... best pain killer I've had for it is a Ice. Any stiffness in the neck?


----------



## migrantwing (28 May 2015)

Off to the quacks today at 3pm...see what he says. The shoulder pain is usually only when I'm in bed or when I wake up. For the majority of the day it's mainly the sharp, stabbing pain down my arm that gives me the grief.

Tried Movelat gel and some Deep Freeze gel. Neither seem to help.


----------



## vickster (28 May 2015)

Hope you get some answers.

I had a fearsome physio session yesterday, battered and bruised from about 15 acupuncture needles! My shoulder is misaligned. Long haul of physio and exercises ahead it seems . Biceps tendinitis and suspected coracoid impingement secondary to crap posture. Road biking not helpful either


----------



## migrantwing (28 May 2015)

Thank you! I'll let you know. I thought my achings were due to all the breaks and dislocations in my younger years and arthritis setting in. Now, I don't think that so much.

Ugh! Sounds intense. Get that back and shoulders straight 

EDIT* Doc has prescribed me Omeprazole and have been told to take 400mg Ibuprofen 3 times a day for 3-4 weeks. If the pain doesn't go away, then I've got to go back to arrange to see a specialist.


----------



## vickster (1 Jun 2015)

Hope the meds work. What was the diagnosis? Some sort of tendon inflammation?


----------



## fossyant (1 Jun 2015)

The omeprazole is just to protect your stomach. You could get around that by taking the ibuprofen with meals or a glass of milk.


----------



## migrantwing (1 Jun 2015)

vickster said:


> Hope the meds work. What was the diagnosis? Some sort of tendon inflammation?



The doc didn't say anything specific. Just that it could be many things and to just rest and take the tablets he's given me. Got to go back if nothing changes in 3 weeks and sort out a visit to a specialist.


----------



## migrantwing (1 Jun 2015)

fossyant said:


> The omeprazole is just to protect your stomach. You could get around that by taking the ibuprofen with meals or a glass of milk.



I thought there was more to it than that. I've just paid 8 bluddy quid prescription fee for that, too. So basically, the doc's was a wasted visit, I was taking Ibuprofen anyway, even before I visited him.


----------



## vickster (1 Jun 2015)

Yes but now there's less chance of the ibuprofen rotting your gut and giving you an ulcer regardless of the milk. Hardly a waste of the money. Do make sure you take the pills with food. My GP always says the 400s are better than 2x200. You can only get the bigger dose from the pharmacy counter not poundland


----------



## migrantwing (1 Jun 2015)

You have a point 

I'll have to get some 400's then as taking these 2x200's don't seem to be doing a thing, in all honesty.


----------



## fossyant (1 Jun 2015)

Can you take 2 X 400s ? I'm on ibuprofen and paracetamol in the evenings but take it with milk or food.

I was prescribed the omeprazole with naproxen but decided to ditch it and take the naproxen with food or milk.


----------



## migrantwing (1 Jun 2015)

The doc said 400mg 3 times a day at regular intervals, so I take some within an hour of waking up with a bit of toast or whatever, some in the afternoon with a snack and then some late at night after my tea. I could probably up the dose but I don't know if it would help or not. The doc said I could take Paracetamol with the Ibuprofen if I wanted, but again, I doubt it'll help.

I'm guessing Naproxen will be what the doc gives me next, if he doesn't send me to a specialist.

I'm still certain it's a trapped nerve or tendinitis that I have.


----------



## vickster (1 Jun 2015)

This. 3x400 same as 2x200 in 3 doses but works better apparently


----------



## vickster (1 Jun 2015)

migrantwing said:


> The doc said 400mg 3 times a day at regular intervals, so I take some within an hour of waking up with a bit of toast or whatever, some in the afternoon with a snack and then some late at night after my tea. I could probably up the dose but I don't know if it would help or not. The doc said I could take Paracetamol with the Ibuprofen if I wanted, but again, I doubt it'll help.
> 
> I'm guessing Naproxen will be what the doc gives me next, if he doesn't send me to a specialist.
> 
> I'm still certain it's a trapped nerve or tendinitis that I have.


Why not pay to see a physio privately for a diagnosis. Don't usually need a referral. Sounds like GP not sure. Mine said tendon, as did physio as did specialist as confirmed by ultrasound


----------



## migrantwing (1 Jun 2015)

vickster said:


> Why not pay to see a physio privately for a diagnosis. Don't usually need a referral. Sounds like GP not sure. Mine said tendon, as did physio as did specialist as confirmed by ultrasound



I'm absolutely broke, Vickster. Not a penny to my name


----------



## vickster (1 Jun 2015)

Fair enough. 8-12 weeks for NHS physio here. I think a specialist has to see you in 18? Could be a few months more

My physio has recommended sleeper stretch to me, much loved by specialist apparently. Google it


----------



## Dave Davenport (1 Jun 2015)

I've had the same thing a couple of times, lots of pain in my arm whilst on the bike due to the neck position. Raising the bars a bit and using a back rack (basically stretching the opposite way) for a few minutes after a ride helped a lot.


----------



## vickster (1 Jun 2015)

Oddly I don't get the pain so much cycling even if it is the potential cause. Although it really started when I was not cycling much at the start of the year. 

That said it was complaining loudly when I was going up box hill on Saturday. I think I pull on the bars on hills :-/


----------



## migrantwing (2 Jun 2015)

vickster said:


> Fair enough. 8-12 weeks for NHS physio here. I think a specialist has to see you in 18? Could be a few months more
> 
> My physio has recommended sleeper stretch to me, much loved by specialist apparently. Google it



The doc had me doing similar at the clinic, but standing, obviously


----------



## vickster (2 Jun 2015)

Diagnostic, rather than therapeutic? Did it hurt?


----------



## migrantwing (5 Jun 2015)

That wasn't so bad, but he asked me to make a fist with my thumb sticking out, like a 'thumbs up' and to reach behind and try and touch my shoulder blade with the thumb. That bluddy hurt! My arm cramped up like you wouldn't believe. 

I'm not getting as much shoulder pain as I was a few weeks ago, it's mainly just the tingling, sharp sensation down the outside of my arm now that I mentioned in my original post. I now sometimes forget it's there and then I'm reminded of it, now and then, when I get a twinge.

I'm just going to continue with stretches and the 'sleeper stretch' that you mentioned. I actually found a video online entitled 'Quick Stretches For Cyclists' or something. I'll post a link if and when I find it.


----------

